# dust collection adapter



## ric350 (Dec 30, 2020)

Where can I find an adaptor to connect my WEN 6524 Oscillating Belt and Spindle Sander to my RIDGID 16 Gal. 6.5-Peak HP NXT Wet/Dry Shop Vacuum?
The output port on the WEN is 1 1/2" outside diameter. The hose attachment on the RIDGID is 2 1/4" outside diameter. 
What do you do to connect 1 1/2" to 2 1/4"?
Thanks,
rick


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you happen to know anyone with a 3D printer? That's an easy print.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Take a look at woodworkers supply, a few years back these fittings were sold as a set, and I've kept them in the miscellaneous fittings box in the high storage. They're tapered, so they generally can press fit or a few wraps of tape can adjust to make the connections work. I use the 1 1/4" one to connect my Clayton spindle sander to the DC system. WW Supply has awesome customer service if you have any questions, plus easy returns.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

You can make adapters for anything to anything using a plastic bottle (like a bottle of water from the store) and a heat gun. Empty the bottle, cut the ends off, slip the tube over the larger item, heat. Slide the other end over the other fitting, heat. Easy peasy. If wanted wrap with cloth tape to reinforce.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I had that problem and found a hose kit that had two different size connections at HD that fit the need. It also came with about a 5 foot hose. it was around $20 bucks or so. The connectors had different sizes on the ends.

I'm going back and get another one so I'll have two hoses to connect together for more length and the extra connections.

I found it where the dist collectors are located. Best I can remember it was in a red box.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Check Amazon I bought an adapter from my kreg jig to a Festool vac. Someone printed it w a 3d printer


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Another option is Rockler's Dust Right system. It has flexible fittings. That's what I use to contact my Ridgid vac to various sanders.


----------



## ric350 (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I really liked the 3D printer idea, however I don't know anyone. I went to my local Woodsmith store and asked. The sales staff sent me to Lowes where I purchased a flexible drain and trap connector 1 1/2" to 2". It worked perfectly. So I kind of macgyvered it.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ric

Yes those rubber plumbing adapters. I have done that myself.


----------

